# Public land near Stark



## Pastor Angler (May 19, 2010)

Anyone know of some good public land with a nice size flock near Stark County?


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2015)

If I was you I would look to the East of you. Brush Creek, Highlandtown, Berlin Lake all have birds. To the south you have the Muskingum lakes like Leesville, Clendening and Piedmont...all have birds and wouldn't be to far of a drive for you.


----------

